# Puppy stopped breathing



## britishbabe (Jan 12, 2016)

I took my puppy to be spayed last week and whilst they were administering the anesthesia she stopped breathing for 3 minutes, they were able to help her breathe until she could cope on her own but had to stop the procedure. Has anyone else had this issue? And did you try again?? My vet is telling me to wait a couple of weeks and then he will do it again but with different drugs this time.

I am so scared that she won't make it!!!

An advice gladly appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

So scary! I don't know what I'd do in your shoes. I am glad she came through ok.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

What a frightening experience. So glad your pup is okay. I'd discuss what happened with another vet (or several).


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Terrifying. Yes, I'd get second and third opinions! Poor baby!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow! I know it's a possibility any time anesthesia is used, but yes, I'd CERTAINLY want a second opinion about whether it is safe for her to undergo anesthesia again also. ...And after two weeks seems a VERY short time after such a problem!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I can only echo what others have said about getting another opinion from another vet - or several opinions. I've never heard of this happening with a dog but I've heard of it happening with humans! How scary!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

How scary for you and your pup. I agree that I would want another opinion before subjecting my dog to anesthesia again.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

That is very scary!!! There is always a risk when anesthesia is given. I would get a copy of the operative report so you know exactly what was administered before and during the procedure. I would wait and get a second opinion.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

How horrible I am so glad your baby is OK! 
How old is your puppy? There is a new(er) study out on early spay and neuter that it may cause health issues down the line for them. They suggest waiting until growth plates are closed which varies a lot but usually for small dogs around 18 months or so. The old thinking was the earlier the better but now it's a more gray area. 

So if it were me I'd wait until after her first heat and let her grow up a little and be stronger for a surgery since she had problems. I would also find a vet who can monitor everything, blood pressure, heart rate, breathing, etc during the surgery and one who uses the safest anesthesia out there. My sweet older girl had to go under for a cracked tooth and it was a few years ago I don't recall the name of the anesthesia but it was more expensive but used especially on seniors. (safer than isofluorine even) but maybe there is even more things now. I'd also do blood work before surgery if you didn't to be sure all is ok. And find a specialist (internist maybe?) who goes the extra mile. 

It concerns me that your vet would say it would be safe to try again in 2 weeks. I have more than one friend who have lost their dogs on the table during a dental! Which is why I'm so obsessive about brushing. Anesthesia is scary stuff. Please keep us posted on what you decide.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

I am so glad your puppy made it! I agree with everyone else. And there is definitely no urgency about spaying. You don't even have to spay but if you are sure she can safely undergo the anaesthesia, wait until a year to 18 mo.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm concerned because the puppy stopped breathing. The puppy would be intubated so breathing would be under the control of the vet.


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

Wow....that is REALLY scary. Glad puppy is ok but I am with the others here. Second opinion.


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

That is too scary.


----------

